# Issues with ....



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Trust issues that is m, this is why I try to explain to my Girlfriend that I have such trust issues.

It starts out with a simple package, a sale, or trade between another cigar lover. An elegant and simple transaction.

Then it almost always seems to have a magical effect once an address is exchanged ...I feel like I have heard these words before ...










Well @Gumby-cr did just that..he altered the deal right after I had reached the point of no return

Opened up a box today expecting a little extra from the warning he sent me...but this is just awesome in so many levels










But then I realize in my jet lagged state Adam seemed to have forgotten put the coffin into a bag, fearing the worst I notice the seal on the coffin broken and I decide to inspect..










My alter egos all in one coffin very cool sir !

Thank you kindly, for contributing to my trust issues.

JT

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad you got back the day it was delivered :grin2: I don't think Lego makes any Walking Dead figures or you would have gotten one of the guy with the barbed wire bat too. One of the cigars in that LFD box is a bull with 2 other event only cigars. Enjoy the smokes and Lego's :vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing job there Adam!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Shazam!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Rage!


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome hit! Love the idea of action figures in the repurposed coffin!!


Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Super cool man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Daaaang Gumby! You sure know how to bomb em'!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

Seeing all of the bombing and just cool people makes me want to do the same...
Can't wait till I actually have something worth sending!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Is that Dark Vader and the Riddler? I'm not to hip on comic book movies.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Is that Dark Vader and the Riddler? I'm not to hip on comic book movies.


Vader and the Joker, they have movies as well


----------

